# Palit GeForce RTX 2060 Gaming Pro OC 6 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2019)

Palit's GeForce RTX 2060 Gaming Pro OC is the most affordable custom design RTX 2060 we've reviewed so far, yet it comes with the best cooler, reaching temperatures of only 68°C under load. Unfortunately, idle-fan-stop is missing, but the card makes up for it with extremely quiet idle noise levels.

*Show full review*


----------



## bug (Jan 15, 2019)

This looks like a better buy than the EVGA. About the same boost clock, $20 less. One less DP though which is either a non-issue or a deal breaker, depending on whether you need it. Zotac and Manli seem to have gone the right way here and add all modern ports while discarding DVI.


----------



## unikin (Jan 15, 2019)

Whisper quiet is not silent. Any GPU that costs north of $200 should have passive idle cooling solution in place in 2019. If power hungry Polaris and Vega can be passively cooled in idle, so can be RTX. I will never again buy GPU without semi passive coolers.


----------



## bug (Jan 15, 2019)

unikin said:


> Whisper quiet is not silent. Any GPU that costs north of $200 should have passive idle cooling solution in place in 2019. If power hungry Polaris and Vega can be passively cooled in idle, so can be RTX. I will never again buy GPU without semi passive coolers.


Whisper quiet is unlikely to be heard over the other fans in your case (PSU and CPU). Idle turn-off requires higher quality fans (continuously turning on/off is more stressful) and is a bit more expensive to pull off. To me this just a nice to have.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2019)

unikin said:


> Whisper quiet is not silent. Any GPU that costs north of $200 should have passive idle cooling solution in place in 2019. If power hungry Polaris and Vega can be passively cooled in idle, so can be RTX. I will never again buy GPU without semi passive coolers.


I agree completely


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 15, 2019)

unikin said:


> Whisper quiet is not silent. Any GPU that costs north of $200 should have passive idle cooling solution in place in 2019. If power hungry Polaris and Vega can be passively cooled in idle, so can be RTX. I will never again buy GPU without semi passive coolers.


Yet I couldn’t wait to turn it off on my Vega. Fave new driver feature was being able to disable “Zero fan” 40C idle vs 25C with the minimum speed available.


----------



## unikin (Jan 15, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Yet I couldn’t wait to turn it off on my Vega. Fave new driver feature was being able to disable “Zero fan” 40C idle vs 25C with the minimum speed available.



Why not? Up to 60C is completely acceptable non harmful temp for GPU when passively cooled.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 15, 2019)

unikin said:


> Why not? Up to 60C is completely acceptable non harmful temp for GPU when passively cooled.


I just don’t like it idling the high heck I’d even be happy with 35 but redoing it with a Kryonaut only got me a couple if degrees now it’s practically ambient and I certainly don’t hear it either.


----------



## unikin (Jan 15, 2019)

bug said:


> Whisper quiet is unlikely to be heard over the other fans in your case (PSU and CPU). Idle turn-off requires higher quality fans (continuously turning on/off is more stressful) and is a bit more expensive to pull off. To me this just a nice to have.



My gaming rig is completely silent when I don't do gaming. PSU is semi passive Corsair RMx 650 (fan starts at 330 W so never in my rig), use only SSDs (so no sound there), use open case with all fans turned off and 2x120 mm fans on scythe mugen 5 pcgh edition CPU cooler spinning at 300 rpm. CPU temp is 39C on core 0 and 30C other 5 cores when in idle (up to 20 % CPU usage) and 45-55C under 100 % load. Dead silent PC configuration. My room noise at night is 27 dBA and PC noise doesn't surpass room's "noise" level.


----------



## bug (Jan 15, 2019)

unikin said:


> My gaming rig is completely silent when I don't do gaming. PSU is semi passive Corsair RMx 650 (fan starts at 330 W so never in my rig), use only SSDs (so no sound there), use open case with all fans turned off and 2x120 mm fans on scythe mugen 5 pcgh edition CPU cooler spinning at 300 rpm. CPU temp is 39C on core 0 and 30C other 5 cores when in idle (up to 20 % CPU usage) and 45-55C under 100 % load. Dead silent PC configuration. My room noise at night is 27 dBA and PC noise doesn't surpass room's "noise" level.


Fair enough, you'll need a semi-passive video card to go with that. At the same time, you do know you have an atypical setup, one that is not a priority when designing PC parts.
Fwiw, I'm aiming for a similar setup (sans the open case), but I've never been able to get a (semi)passive PSU at a reasonable price around here. And I still have a 3TB HDD to replace once SSDs get cheap enough. So I do see where you're coming from


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 15, 2019)

unikin said:


> My gaming rig is completely silent when I don't do gaming. PSU is semi passive Corsair RMx 650 (fan starts at 330 W so never in my rig), use only SSDs (so no sound there), use open case with all fans turned off and 2x120 mm fans on scythe mugen 5 pcgh edition CPU cooler spinning at 300 rpm. CPU temp is 39C on core 0 and 30C other 5 cores when in idle (up to 20 % CPU usage) and 45-55C under 100 % load. Dead silent PC configuration. My room noise at night is 27 dBA and PC noise doesn't surpass room's "noise" level.


And I run 2000RPM Noctua Industrials have a noisy pump and game in 5.1 but my PC has its own room and it’s only really loud when I’m using it but I have a thermal probe connected to my board hanging in the middle of my case for a rough air temperature. My probe and my card are at 27C. For me thermals trump noise because when I’m using it it’s the last thing i hear(well actually with this new fan control  I’ve made my GPU howl at load and need to make some adjustments as it’s definitely starting to annoy me despite my great temps of 65 at load with a 1750/1000 OC)


----------



## ppn (Jan 15, 2019)

if you are looking for semi-passive,  gigabyte makes a very cool car revving sound for about 1-10 minutes and at 140 watts load it can go forever like this, start and stop the fans every second like if it is rebooting or something. it is mind boggling how other card makers have solved this fan profile issue.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 15, 2019)

That price performance is good. I assume we may see some price reduction on Vega soon.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 15, 2019)

unikin said:


> My gaming rig is completely silent when I don't do gaming. PSU is semi passive Corsair RMx 650 (fan starts at 330 W so never in my rig), use only SSDs (so no sound there), use open case with all fans turned off and 2x120 mm fans on scythe mugen 5 pcgh edition CPU cooler spinning at 300 rpm. CPU temp is 39C on core 0 and 30C other 5 cores when in idle (up to 20 % CPU usage) and 45-55C under 100 % load. Dead silent PC configuration. My room noise at night is 27 dBA and PC noise doesn't surpass room's "noise" level.



You're an edge case, no manufacturer targets your use case, hence why even passive GPUs have mostly become a thing of the past.


----------



## bug (Jan 15, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> You're an edge case, no manufacturer targets your use case,


Pretty much what I've said above.


Vya Domus said:


> hence why even passive GPUs have mostly become a thing of the past.


Wrong. passive GPUs have become a thing of the past because of IGPs. IGPs have rendered entry-level GPUs obsolete.

Edit: Hm, when did picking up a video card become so hard?
Looking to pick one of these up, I notice there are only a handful of manufacturers left:
Palit/Gainward - fewest outputs of the bunch
Zotac - the loudest
EVGA - 3 slot solutions if not buying the top model
Manli - are they even available in US?
Asus - the usual unpalatable markup
Gigabyte and MSI - ??? (haven't found anything about these, I have a slight personal dislike towards both manufacturers)

Have I missed something?


----------

